# Shot with Dean Pridgen yesturday and he back.



## redman

What bows does Dean useing mathews or hoyt . I seen him shooting a mathews conquest at one time .


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Pse*



redman said:


> What bows does Dean useing mathews or hoyt . I seen him shooting a mathews conquest at one time .


Pete Shiply taking care of him.

Bow Madness.


DB


----------



## archerycharlie

I get to shoot with him one time a year and that is at the Nationals in Louisville. It was sad then to hear she was having troubles when there. I haven't shot my bow for over a month now as i pulled something in lower back when using the hand mower. Going in tomorrow to get a cortizone shot and see if that help out any. Hope i can get back to shoot with Dean again next year at Louisville.


----------



## SLash

*Simply put...........*

Simply put.........Dean is amazing!

I have treasured memories of shooting with him.

Prayers for Rosie.

SLash


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Slash*



SLash said:


> Simply put.........Dean is amazing!
> 
> I have treasured memories of shooting with him.
> 
> Prayers for Rosie.
> 
> SLash


He sure talked very highly about your shooting. Brought back some good memorys when I mentioned your name. He diffiantly said it was shoot down shooting aginst Steve. Because he was going to shoot 60X
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Dean*

He may have a few years but the man still can shoot a bow. I only hope Im still shooting at age 73. Dean still winning.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Video*

73 young and still holds a bow rock solid.

Click on link for video of Dean shooting

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/Archers/?action=view&current=Picture140.flv


----------



## Mike2787

That man could shoot. He set the standard that all the rest of us had to follow. One of the best people I ever had got to shoot with.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Funny*



Mike2787 said:


> That man could shoot. He set the standard that all the rest of us had to follow. One of the best people I ever had got to shoot with.


He has said your pretty good for a kid
DB


----------



## AllenRead

Daniel Boone said:


> Pete Shiply taking care of him.
> 
> Bow Madness.
> 
> 
> DB


I've heard several older shooters going to PSE. Seems to be easier on the shoulders.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Honestly*



AllenRead said:


> I've heard several older shooters going to PSE. Seems to be easier on the shoulders.


I know two of my buddies including Dean and Robertwood switched for that reason. They are diffiantly smooth to draw. Dean say he feels we have not seen the best yet with PSE
DB


----------



## redman

I was told that pse has a new money maker in the works.


----------



## r302

*Thanks*

for keeping us informed. Dean is my hero. r302:wav:


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Shhhhh*



redman said:


> I was told that pse has a new money maker in the works.


Dont let the cat out of the bag. Dietmier sure showed they work for him
DB


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Re Dean, there is a friend of mine that used to shoot against him in the '70s. Apparently they used to have a real time together. Would you ask him if he remembers Ron Lauhon?


----------



## rn3

Yes it was always a privilege to shoot with the "old man" he could flat out shoot those old Jennings that had the blazing 210 fps. with 1914's.


----------



## Carroll in MO

SLash said:


> Simply put.........Dean is amazing!
> 
> I have treasured memories of shooting with him.
> 
> Prayers for Rosie.
> 
> SLash


 
Talked to them both at Louisville. Dean gave me some advice one time. I was having trouble hitting (really a slight case of TP) and Dean asked me where the pin was when I released. I knew he had me whatever I answered. I answered, I guess the pin was where the arrow hit, his reply was "Don't do that." Tell them both hi for me.
Carroll


----------



## field14

I owe Dean a LOT. It was on his personal recommendation that I made my switch from LEFT handed to RIGHT handed back in 1986. I would have quit archery back then if it wasn't for Dean Pridgen.
As a result of that switch-over, I was able to break that barrier and shoot decent personal best scores RIGHT handed that I never had even come close to while shooting with my DOMINANT HAND and DOMINANT EYE!

If you will look closely at Dean's picture above...you can again see clearly that shooting with BOTH EYES OPEN...isn't for everyone either, hahaha!

Also, if I recall, Dean is right handed, and right-eye dominant? So much for that too. I remember clearly Dean telling me way back when that the strong arm, in his opinion, should be the BOW ARM and not necessarily the "pulling arm".

So, if any of you have reached a plateau and can't seem to get any better? DO NOT HESITATE to "switch over" to the other side of the bow! It worked for me up until health problems arose; and I know many others that it has worked for as well. Now, I"m re-learning how to shoot left-handed again, after fighting a right-hand "tremor" for over 10 years. Challenge is now back for something "old" but "new." hahaha

His high count of "Silver Bowls" pretty much says it all, along with countless local, State, and Sectional Awards he has won in his lifetime.

Oh, Daniel Boone....Dean was also of the opinion that he wouldn't "peak out" on his shooting until he was into his middle 50's....so, don't shrug your shoulders just yet....you are NOT yet into your "middle 50's", so YOU have yet to "peak out", haha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Dean*



field14 said:


> I owe Dean a LOT. It was on his personal recommendation that I made my switch from LEFT handed to RIGHT handed back in 1986. I would have quit archery back then if it wasn't for Dean Pridgen.
> As a result of that switch-over, I was able to break that barrier and shoot decent personal best scores RIGHT handed that I never had even come close to while shooting with my DOMINANT HAND and DOMINANT EYE!
> 
> If you will look closely at Dean's picture above...you can again see clearly that shooting with BOTH EYES OPEN...isn't for everyone either, hahaha!
> 
> Also, if I recall, Dean is right handed, and right-eye dominant? So much for that too. I remember clearly Dean telling me way back when that the strong arm, in his opinion, should be the BOW ARM and not necessarily the "pulling arm".
> 
> So, if any of you have reached a plateau and can't seem to get any better? DO NOT HESITATE to "switch over" to the other side of the bow! It worked for me up until health problems arose; and I know many others that it has worked for as well. Now, I"m re-learning how to shoot left-handed again, after fighting a right-hand "tremor" for over 10 years. Challenge is now back for something "old" but "new." hahaha
> 
> His high count of "Silver Bowls" pretty much says it all, along with countless local, State, and Sectional Awards he has won in his lifetime.
> 
> Oh, Daniel Boone....Dean was also of the opinion that he wouldn't "peak out" on his shooting until he was into his middle 50's....so, don't shrug your shoulders just yet....you are NOT yet into your "middle 50's", so YOU have yet to "peak out", haha.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)



He diffiantly said he started going down hill at 55. LOst some of the MOJO. 

He simple aproach to this sport makes him the great champion he is.

I cant start to name the number of shooters that told me at one time Dean helped them. Im talking some of the top guns.

Dean Humble attitude and good additude toward this sport has made one of the best.

His best advice is have fun. Love what your doing and do it often. He practices almost daily still today. (AMAZING)
DB


----------



## NockOn

AllenRead said:


> I've heard several older shooters going to PSE. Seems to be easier on the shoulders.


Not sure of the exact reason but Frank Pearson is also shooting PSE.


----------



## Arrow

r302 said:


> for keeping us informed. Dean is my hero. r302:wav:


R,

I thought I was your hero? 

Arrow


----------



## r302

*Sssssh*



Arrow said:


> R,
> 
> I thought I was your hero?
> 
> Arrow



You are, but I don't want to hurt Dean's feelings. r302:zip:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

DB....Dean and Rosie are simply the best!! And they have the BEST ritual before a shoot!! (I will leave that one alone!!)!!! And Dean can build the hell out of a release!! Even today, I don't think there is a release as well built and as smooth as one of Dean's Fail-safe's!! 

Dean, I wish nothing but the best for you and Rosie!! God bless, Todd


----------



## XQuest

*Absolutly*



Alpha Burnt said:


> Re Dean, there is a friend of mine that used to shoot against him in the '70s. Apparently they used to have a real time together. Would you ask him if he remembers Ron Lauhon?


Of course I remember Ron and I consider him a good friend.What's he doing now?
Thanks for all the good comments guys and for those of you that are going to Darrington,I'll see you there.Not gonna miss one of Toni's cajaun parties....maybe Andrew will be there too.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CarbonTerry

Dean & Rosie are the best. I first shot with Dean circa 1975. As a new shooter he always treated me with respect. Rosie and my wife shot together many times.
Dean may just be the best field shooter..ever..


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Fact*



CarbonTerry said:


> Dean & Rosie are the best. I first shot with Dean circa 1975. As a new shooter he always treated me with respect. Rosie and my wife shot together many times.
> Dean may just be the best field shooter..ever..


Honestly I have had so many archers over the years tell me the same thing. Dean showed and taught them so much. Look how many good archers came out of the KC area. Im talking guys who went on to become champions. Dean no doubt one of the best field shooters ever. But will 60X ever be shot at 70yrs old at a NFAA national indoor event. I seriously doubt it. But Dean has set the bar and who knows maybe another Pridgen will come along. I know I have never met a more willing guy to help anyone.
DB


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Sorry for the delay! Ron is making custom fishing rods and lures and is golfing alot. I havent been to see him in a while but I know he went on a fishing trip to Lake Guntersville about a month ago. He used to talk about you often, said you were a real class act.


----------



## deadx

Daniel Boone said:


> Honestly I have had so many archers over the years tell me the same thing. Dean showed and taught them so much. Look how many good archers came out of the KC area. Im talking guys who went on to become champions. Dean no doubt one of the best field shooters ever. But will 60X ever be shot at 70yrs old at a NFAA national indoor event. I seriously doubt it. But Dean has set the bar and who knows maybe another Pridgen will come along. I know I have never met a more willing guy to help anyone.
> DB


It was tough enough for me to do it at 60 years of age let alone 73! Dean is a good friend and a great competitor. Dean, you rock buddy!


----------

